# Eureka Mignon and Sage Duo Temp Pro



## Talha (Nov 8, 2021)

Hey guys,

I have decided to buy a 2nd hand Eureka Mignon which I plan to pair with the Sage Duo Temp Pro.

This is my first ever set up. Do you have any advice as to any additional accessories I should buy to help make my experience easier in getting the perfect coffee?

Also, what's the best way to track weight and time the coffee. Do you guys tend to use your phones and random weighing scales or have you invested in a coffee scale like felicita arc?

thanks


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

@Talha Welcome to the forum!

1: If your machine doesn't come with a bottomless portafilter and basket, I would get that. That's the only way you are going to be making great espressos.

2: A good tamper - I am not sure about tamper size. Please check the Sage section

3: Any cheap scale with an accuracy of 0.01g will do the job. If it is with the timer, it is even better.


----------



## Talha (Nov 8, 2021)

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> @Talha Welcome to the forum!
> 
> 1: If your machine doesn't come with a bottomless portafilter and basket, I would get that. That's the only way you are going to be making great espressos.
> 
> ...


 I know the tray of the duo temp pro is quite small. Do you know any scale you can recommend that would fit at a cheap price?


----------



## Talha (Nov 8, 2021)

@Like Medium Strong Coffeejust realised you tagged a scale! I've ordered that same one now thanks mate


----------

